# Glad this place is here



## GSLHonker (Sep 8, 2007)

I had no idea how addicted to the DWR forums I was until they took them down. Glad this place is up and running !


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

The twitching stops after a couple of days. But it is easy to fall off the wagon again.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

NHS said:


> The twitching stops after a couple of days. But it is easy to fall off the wagon again.


+1 :lol:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I didn't have much to comment here but a thanks. 

I mainly wanted to monopulize the archery forum. Every post has it's last comment from me. Yeah Baby!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

it just nice to have to share storeys and pics of are hunts. Some time it get old when some people think they know it all.so they have to be punks to everyone esle.


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

+1


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

GSLHonker said:


> I had no idea how addicted to the DWR forums I was until they took them down. Glad this place is up and running !


ditto


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

+1 I tried monstermuleys its just not the same. I know I haven't had conversations with alot of you, but it's almost like a brotherhood on this forum. Man I hope that didn't come out as corny as i think it did. :roll:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> it just nice to have to share storeys and pics of are hunts. Some time it get old when some people think they know it all.so they have to be punks to everyone esle.


Hopefully most of those folks have moved on.... but I'm sure there will be some who think folks are out to get them no matter what. :roll:


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> I didn't have much to comment here but a thanks.
> 
> I mainly wanted to monopulize the archery forum. Every post has it's last comment from me. Yeah Baby!!!


Do we have to start all over again??? *()* *()*

I can't follow you around to every forum site and insult you !!! Can't you hold still???


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re:*



NHS said:


> The twitching stops after a couple of days.


No, It doesn't.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

Well.....if that HOGAN guy would come around more often...I could bug him .... *()* *()* 
Something about his avatar got me in trouble once and I need to get even with him... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm glad this place is here as well. I just got back into town and it has been a few days since I have logged on. I like the new format, except I feel like I have to type left handed because my avatar is on the wrong side.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> Do we have to start all over again??? *()* *()*
> 
> I can't follow you around to every forum site and insult you !!! Can't you hold still???


I am sorry, if you have been trying to insult me, I hadn't noticed.


----------



## pickaspot (Sep 19, 2007)

It is good to be here! Thanks!


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

I agree, I had no idea it was here. I was messing around on the DWR site and I found this some how. I was so addicted to the last forum site, so I am very glad this is here. It is almost like being at hunting camp


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

bowhunter3 said:


> I agree, I had no idea it was here. I was messing around on the DWR site and I found this some how. I was so addicted to the last forum site, so I am very glad this is here. It is almost like being at hunting camp


Yeah but more BS


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Not if you are in my camp................ I just want to be the last guy to respond to every post today.


----------

